# pse supra max



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

looking at the new supra,and would like to hear some opinions from people who have shot this bow. thanks


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic Bow!Supra was already a great bow and with the new flex cable slide the bow is even smoother! Got to Preview the bow and I love it!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

been looking at this bow for a 3-d rig,is it smooth thru the draw.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I shot the Supra last year all of 3d season. This is a great bow, holds and aims very well. If you are a shorter draw person, you will not have any problem getting speed with this bow. Would recommend this bow to anyone who is looking for a great 3d rig at a reasonable price.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

thanks, i seen a lot of them last year at 3-d shoots so they must have something going on. be looking for one to try out.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I enjoy my 12' model and will be grabbing up a 13' soon. The Flex gaurd should be a very good addition to the this bow. The 12' is a natural born killer.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Gonna shoot my vantage elite for spots/field and pick up one to try for 3d.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

do you think it could make a good indoor bow as well


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

You may want to look at the new Phenom also. I shot it the other day and it shot really good. It is less expensive and 36" ata.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

hoosierredneck said:


> do you think it could make a good indoor bow as well


Yes I do, i am shooting one for indoors also.


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

I like mine a lot. I bought a 2012 last January and won arizona's buckle in the open class. 28.5 draw and 345 gr. arrow got 294 fps with 61lb draw. Like it so well I bought a second one for hunting and killed a huge black bear in August with it. These bows are great in my humble opinion.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the replies, looks like everyone that owns one likes them.guess i'm going to have to try one.


----------

